# DIY EV Kit



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

an article from 2010...really?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Whups - should have checked that, but didn't expect it to be cross-linked on a new article.

Disregard...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It kind of reminds me of kit airplanes - a lot easier than a plans - built plane but a lot more money. Methinks most of the folks on this site are more focused on cost savings than quick-build.


----------

